# Trout



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

This 16 inch trout was not as big as the bluefish that I caught this morning nor did it jump as high as a bunch of ladyfish, but it is the one I plan on having for dinner!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice, should get about 4 xlg tacos outta that one!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingcroaker (Jan 22, 2014)

Surf? Wow, where does one catch a trout like that in the surf? I've been working the sound with kayak and haven't got close to a trout like that one. Nice catch Dude!


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

I do not catch them often in the surf, but when I do they are usually good sized. I caught this one one a Johnson silver spoon and then lost it on a larger fish on the next cast.


----------



## Yakangler (Sep 3, 2016)

I've never caught trout in the Navarre surf


----------

